# Best Bully Sticks



## Eclipse (Apr 26, 2010)

As far as bully sticks go, I only buy from Best Bully Sticks and wait until they have a sale like now and stock up on them. I only buy the USA baked odor free chews in the largest size (Monster) in both 6 and 12" lengths for the most aggressive chewers. That being said, I never let them chew unsupervised and monitor how much of the stick is left and discard it when I don't want them to be in danger of swallowing whole what remains.


----------



## Solonor2011 (Oct 1, 2018)

I like these: 

https://www.amazon.com/Pawstruck-St..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=697JW4T6VH6CG1FPB8BH


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I like (well actually Mimi likes...) Sancho and Lola’s bully sticks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

